# OK great LHCF has made changes but everything else suffers??



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 12, 2007)

I cant even freakin' change my outdated siggy due to an erorr message, searching doesnt work a fraction of the time, and i cant delete posts either,, this is geting under my skin I dont need a buddy list or any of the new features, i need the basics to work  who is fixing these things,? till or if these things r  fixed im considering leaving cuz its seriously pissing me off.......


----------



## Namilani (Aug 12, 2007)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:


> I cant even freakin' change my outdated siggy due to an erorr message, searching doesnt work a fraction of the time, and i cant delete posts either,, this is geting under my skin I dont need a buddy list or any of the new features, i need the basics to work who is fixing these things,? till or if these things r fixed im considering leaving cuz its seriously pissing me off.......


 
That's odd. I haven't had any of these problems except for the Gossip Forum missing sometimes. Maybe you should pm a mod? Niko (lol) if that doesn't work!


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 12, 2007)

i'm not having any of these problems either.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 12, 2007)

I haven't been able to delete any of my post either. Send a ticket and they should get back to you soon.


----------



## leleepop (Aug 12, 2007)

I am sorry your having these problems. I know its not a joke, but I couldnt help but be tickled by your post. Dont leave I'm sure everything will work better. Hugs Lelee


----------



## sweetkita4 (Aug 12, 2007)

Talipoohz_Momma said:


> That's odd. I haven't had any of these problems except for the Gossip Forum missing sometimes. Maybe you should pm a mod? Niko (lol) if that doesn't work!


 
There's a gossip forum???


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 13, 2007)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:


> I cant even freakin' change my outdated siggy due to an erorr message, searching doesnt work a fraction of the time, and i cant delete posts either,, this is geting under my skin I dont need a buddy list or any of the new features, i need the basics to work  who is fixing these things,? till or if these things r  fixed im considering leaving cuz its seriously pissing me off.......



If you're getting an error message when trying to change your siggy, your siggy is too long. We're only allowed to have 3 lines and 2 images now. As far as the other problems you've listed, I'm not experiencing them either.


----------



## locabouthair (Aug 13, 2007)

I couldn't delete my post either.


----------



## Glib Gurl (Aug 13, 2007)

sweetkita4 said:


> There's a gossip forum???


 
Yeah, what she said!  How can I be down?


----------



## dimopoulos (Aug 13, 2007)

If there is a gossip forum please let me know where it is.

Re: Siggie: Yes it is too long so you just have to adjust it.

You cannot delete your posts. There was a small period that we had that option on after the forum upgrade but now it is off again.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 13, 2007)

Please bring back QUICK REPLY!!!


----------



## Amour (Aug 18, 2007)

Kurlee said:


> Please bring back QUICK REPLY!!!


 
what did that do?


----------



## nadz (Aug 18, 2007)

Kurlee said:


> Please bring back QUICK REPLY!!!



YES, please!


----------



## cocosweet (Aug 19, 2007)

*
I'm sure **Talipoohz_Momma was referring to the Entertainment and Celebrity Gossip and News forum.

It sure would be nice to have quick reply and the ability to delete my posts again. Wink, wink, nudge, nudge.
*


----------



## JaneiR36 (Aug 26, 2007)

Good thing I did a search first.  Anyone know why the Quick reply feature got removed?  Will it be back?  The button is there but does nothing, I thought it was something to do with my computer.


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 26, 2007)

The quick reply option was interfering with other features. When it was enabled other things didnt work. I dont know if Nikos plans on trying to resolve the conflict or not.


----------



## JaneiR36 (Aug 26, 2007)

My browser does tend to crash on LHCF more.  I surf other chat sites and whenever I visit LHCF again, the site loads in a cumbersome manner, but just when I've ignored it all and gone back to enjoying posts, it crashes once more.  Granted, I'm still running Windows 98 and IE 6 (last time I tried to upgrade IE, it wouldn't let me do so with '98).  But it's just weird that only LHCF gives me this problem.


----------



## Precious_1 (Aug 30, 2007)

dimopoulos said:


> If there is a gossip forum please let me know where it is.
> 
> Re: Siggie: Yes it is too long so you just have to adjust it.
> 
> You cannot delete your posts. *There was a small period that we had that option on after the forum upgrade but now it is off again*.


 
May i ask why? I always liked being able to delete


----------



## JaneiR36 (Sep 1, 2007)

Believe it or not, I was about to post and say I only surf LHCF using Mozilla now, because it works great for sites that have loading or running issues, the other one I can think of being Amazon.com.  But I wanted to EDIT my previous post because I didn't want to put an additional one just for giggles, but then the text box would not let me type in it!

Between that and the quick reply being gone, it sure takes a while to post stuff aronud here for me, now!  Full reply box means you have to wait for a lot of stuff to load, and view a ton of smilies when you have the two you normally use memorized.  It also creates for an unprofessional looking computer screen when you're replying to a message at work  ... I know the type of titles available on LHCF OT form was the reason I stopped surfing @ work initially, but even though that has been cleaned up now, a ton of smilie faces doesn't help, either. $0.02.

precious, deleting posts might make readers confused when certain material that may already have been referenced by the next poster is gone?  Either that, or yet another software issue. Just my guess, though.


----------



## Nenah (Sep 1, 2007)

I can't change my mood anymore what happen?


----------



## Enchantmt (Sep 1, 2007)

JaneiR36 said:


> Between that and the quick reply being gone, it sure takes a while to post stuff aronud here for me, now!  Full reply box means you have to wait for a lot of stuff to load, and view a ton of smilies when you have the two you normally use memorized.  It also creates for an unprofessional looking computer screen when you're replying to a message at work  ... I know the type of titles available on LHCF OT form was the reason I stopped surfing @ work initially, but even though that has been cleaned up now, a ton of smilie faces doesn't help, either. $0.02.


If you dont want to see all the options...bold, color, insert link, etc... go to your options, under miscellaneous options, change to a basic editor instead of standard and you wont see all those options. It's just a plain text box like what you would have gotten with the quick reply. The quick reply interferes with other features so it had to be disabled.


----------



## JaneiR36 (Sep 1, 2007)

Enchantmt said:


> If you dont want to see all the options...bold, color, insert link, etc... go to your options, under miscellaneous options, change to a basic editor instead of standard and you wont see all those options. It's just a plain text box like what you would have gotten with the quick reply. The quick reply interferes with other features so it had to be disabled.



Thank you, that worked!

But er... I'm not sure I'd agree that the quick reply  box _had_ to be disabled.  The alternative would have been figuring out the root cause of the Interference and fixing it.  It's only a question of whether or not the feature was deemed to be worth the trouble


----------



## Enchantmt (Sep 3, 2007)

JaneiR36 said:


> Thank you, that worked!
> 
> But er... I'm not sure I'd agree that the quick reply box _had_ to be disabled. The alternative would have been figuring out the root cause of the Interference and fixing it. It's only a question of whether or not the feature was deemed to be worth the trouble


 
I dont recall which of the features were impacted, but it was more than one. I believe Nikos is/was trying to resolve it, but it basically comes down to a VB design issue/bug which they will probably release a patch for eventually.


----------

